# GT Chucker 1.0



## dgedition (Sep 2, 2010)

I know it's not the most popular bike around here but I'm looking for a decent bike to try out DJ. My plan is to ride a Chucker for a year or so and step up to a Specialized P series or a Giant STP if I stick with it. I'm weary of jumping straight into a more expensive bike because no LBS's carry DJ's so I can't get the feel of one. 

So my question is, do you guys think this bike will get me by for alittle bit as a DJ and light trials bike? I'm only considering the Chucker because I can get a 1.0 for $550.

Thanks for you input.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

That GT Chucker 1.0 is in the same price range as the STP and P1 normally. The difference is the STP and P are both single speeds while the Chucker is multi speed.

As a P rider, looking at how Specialized is changing the P line, It might be going down hill over the next couple of years...


----------



## dgedition (Sep 2, 2010)

Ayenn said:


> That GT Chucker 1.0 is in the same price range as the STP and P1 normally. The difference is the STP and P are both single speeds while the Chucker is multi speed.
> 
> As a P rider, looking at how Specialized is changing the P line, It might be going down hill over the next couple of years...


If I could find a STP or P2 in the $550 price range with gears I would pull the trigger in a second but I've gotta order both through the LBS and that will cost me a chunk of cash.

Another reason I like the Chucker is the versatility of gears. I saw how Specialized changed the 2011 lineup, I would have loved if they kepted a geared model but I;m sure they had there reasons.


----------



## 907guitaristbikerguy (Jul 21, 2010)

what's wrong with the new p bikes?


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

They are diling back on the P street/DJ line. The P aluminum jump/DJ is only offered as a frame. The 2010 P1 is now the P2 without a front break and still at the 2010 P1 price-point. The P1 is now a rigid and no front break. They are re-branding the Specialized BMX line as P bikes and reducing it to only two models at relatively high price-points. 

On the up side, they are introducing a rigid 24" P for 2011.


----------



## dgedition (Sep 2, 2010)

Ayenn said:


> They are diling back on the P street/DJ line. The P aluminum jump/DJ is only offered as a frame. The 2010 P1 is now the P2 without a front break and still at the 2010 P1 price-point. The P1 is now a rigid and no front break. They are re-branding the Specialized BMX line as P bikes and reducing it to only two models at relatively high price-points.
> 
> On the up side, they are introducing a rigid 24" P for 2011.


Alot of companies switched up there 2011 lines drastically in all catagories. I guess its a mad dash to stay in the game with the economy right now, no room for dead weight.

I do like how Specialized is bringing in the rigid 24"

As of now the Chucker is completely out of the picture, after more research and a realization that going cheap on this isn't smart I've narrowed it down to 3 common bikes.

All of these are 2010's so im gonna need to act fast.

Kona Shred I can get at the local dealer for $750

Giant STP 1 at the LBS for $950

Specialized P2 somewhere in the low 1000's

Just looking at specs and vids right now, getting the whole feel for the DJ thing.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Where do you live, exactly?


----------



## dgedition (Sep 2, 2010)

Ayenn said:


> Where do you live, exactly?


Gaithersburg, MD. I just recently got into the Mountain bike thing, been into dirtbikes my whole life and figured MTB could only help. I'm looking at a DJ because I have land, endless dirt and a skidloader, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope It does not. If there are other DJers in your area you might end up with a bunch of friends you never knew you had.

You know, over there at Gaithersburg Bicycles you can get Haros. Though they are not spoken of a lot they are actually really good DJ bikes with excellent price points.

Two good entry level bikes by Haro are the Steel Reserve 1.1 and the Thread 1.1. Personally I might go up to the Thread 1.2, the Steel Reserve 1.2, or the Steel Reserve 1.3 myself. Having that front end shock is really nice on jumps and such

Check out their DJ-Urban line up and see if something gets ya. They also all come in short and long frame variations.


----------



## SlowbutSure (May 11, 2010)

I recently bought a Haro Steel Reserve 8 and am very happy with it. I was lucky as the shop I bought it at gave it to me for almost half off. One sweet bike that I would recommend! Good luck


----------



## dgedition (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope I can find some DJ'ers around here, I dont think there is that big of scene and people are always soo private about there spots. I have nothing against privacy though, sucks when nice places get blown up and destroyed. 

Thanks for your input on the Haro's, I was looking at them last week and totally forgot about them. I like the thread model.


----------



## joeyvaz (Sep 13, 2010)

My son just got a Haro Thread 1.1 and he loves it. It takes an absolutely beating and still keeps going. He has it for 2 months now. Took it in this morning for a tightening of the chain, headset, and spokes. hopefully everything will stay nice and tight now. ALL bikes need a once over after a month or so of initial use, so I'm not too concerned.


----------

